# New Tank Set Up - Need Advice!



## Whitespy9 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've removed the UGF that wasn't being used and laid down a bunch of new rocks I just picked up.

The first layer of rocks went down right, but I struggled with the 2nd layer and feel the tank looks bare/un-natural towards the top. .. 

Any suggestions for this 30 gallon long? 
36 X 16 x 12. 
Any :fish: suggestions are welcomed too!

Thanks!


----------



## Whitespy9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Guess I should point out this will be an African tank.....


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

It would look better with one rock type. I like those black rocks in there best. If you can get more of those, it would look real nice.

That gravel is pretty bad looking, IMHO. Have you considered sand? Some Pool Filter Sand from Home Depot would cost $5 and would look *excellent *with those black rocks, especially with colorful Africans inside. Search around here for more info.

30L isn't much space for cichlids, pick your species carefully (see the cookie cutter articles). Fish suggestion: Tangs! Get a shelldweller species, say 5 multies to start, which will form a colony and their breeding behavior is fascinating. And 1m/2f Julidochromis dickfeldi would look real nice. Poke around in the Tang area of the forum for ideas.

If you go that route, you might want to look into aragonite for substrate to help with your buffering.


----------



## Whitespy9 (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions!

Although the gravel does look pretty terrible in the picture, I am quite happy with it for now.
I am concerned with have creating a suitable place for some demanosi -10 and 3 yellow labs....


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

aqua scaping sutch a small tank is hard, I found it hard in my 40 gal breader. I would sugest useing smaller rocks insted of the large oned you have. You will be suprised at how small of a hole you fish can get in and out of.


----------

